# Shotable ones



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

at the last time i've had a lot of trades with members of this forum and also with other people outside.

They where all excited from the catty i've made for them, but mostly i hear the same sentence:

"I'm scared of shooting it, because..." :huh:

Ok, on the one hand i understand this, and i'm pleased that they won't hurt my babys. :lol: But on the other i think that's not the reason why i make slingshots. So i decided to make some more shotable ones. Not so complicated laminates, pins or something. Just simple, but stable slingshots.

I'm very excited of my "NinjaTac" design, and i do a lot of development work on it. I have changed the shape, moved the handle a bit more near the center, and played around with different attachement methods.

Now it fits perfect in my hand, it's a lot of fun to shot this frame.

But, slingshot making without a little "special" was to boring for me. That's why i gave them at least a pair of palm swells  And, i've totally forgot the lanyard holes :blush:

*So, Ladies and Gentlemen, here they are: "My first shotable cattys"*

NinjaTac#3: Beech plywood core, walnut, zebrano palm swells, green epoxy

Attachement for flatbands OTT and tubes TTF (don't know, how this method is called, i saw this on an AKM slingshot)



















NinjaTac#4: Beech plywood core, walnut, amaranth palm swells, alu tubes

Attachement for flats TTF and OTT, tubes TTF



















NinjaTac#5: Beech plywood core, ovengkol, palm swell made of selfmade spectraply

Attachement for flats OTT and TTF































Thanks for watching!!!

Cheers, Tom


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

They are still Bar-B-Que guns, but they are obviously meant to be used. I particularly like the one with the blue and white swell

. :thumbsup: X3.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Tom, good job as usual. I like the design and the craftsmanship is superb. I keep staring at the tube attachment method. Obviously, you feel this is better than standard methods of attaching tubes. I have no used tubes at all, so can't comment one way or other.

Thanks for sharing.

Darren


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice work Tom !
The tube attachment on the top two is very cool !
These are definitely shootable looking shooters !!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

lovely work Tom


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


>


 :yeahthat:

:bowdown:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Just came back from under my table for a closer 2nd look...and was wondering...how do you use the single hole on the last one for tubes?


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Just came back from under my table for a closer 2nd look...and was wondering...how do you use the single hole on the last one for tubes?


if i'm not mistaken , the single hole is only for binding on flat bands for TTF shooting.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

flipgun said:


> They are still Bar-B-Que guns, but they are obviously meant to be used. I particularly like the one with the blue and white swell
> 
> . :thumbsup: X3.


  Thanks, next time i'll try to shot some spareribs.











generic said:


> Tom, good job as usual. I like the design and the craftsmanship is superb. I keep staring at the tube attachment method. Obviously, you feel this is better than standard methods of attaching tubes. I have no used tubes at all, so can't comment one way or other.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Darren


Thanks Darren,

normally i don't often shot tubes, but whit this method, that will now change.



dan ford said:


> Nice work Tom !
> The tube attachment on the top two is very cool !
> These are definitely shootable looking shooters !!


Thank you Dan,

don't know if this method have a name? I saw this on a slingshot from AKMslingshots. It's very good to aim, defenitely worth a try.



eggy22 said:


> lovely work Tom


Thanks Nick











AnTrAxX said:


>












Danke, Jens


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> AnTrAxX said:
> 
> 
> > Just came back from under my table for a closer 2nd look...and was wondering...how do you use the single hole on the last one for tubes?
> ...


That's correct :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

matthiasdaues said:


> AnTrAxX said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...










, Matthias. Und sorry, dass ich Dich in Deinem Oliver-Hardy Thread Matze genannt habe


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

flipgun, on 27 Oct 2013 - 2:56 PM, said:

They are still Bar-B-Que guns, but they are obviously meant to be used. I particularly like the one with the blue and white swell

.







X3.








Thanks, next time i'll try to shot some spareribs.









Sorry. I forgot not everyone speaks Texas. It used to be when a community would have a bar-b-que everyone would wear their fanciest stuff, including their guns with things like pearl handles and engraving. Americans. Go figure :imslow:.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

scarfaceTom said:


> matthiasdaues said:
> 
> 
> > AnTrAxX said:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

flipgun said:


> flipgun, on 27 Oct 2013 - 2:56 PM, said:
> 
> They are still Bar-B-Que guns, but they are obviously meant to be used. I particularly like the one with the blue and white swell
> 
> ...


Ahh, sounds like fun


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice little EDC slingshots Man, good job.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Love them Tom. great work.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great looking frames Bud! Great attention to detail!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice shooters. I love that attachment set up. I like the ninja shape very much also.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

An EXCELLENT work and awesome photos!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Perfection to extreme, in a very solid wooden design!!!

BEAUTIFUL trio!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Very nice little EDC slingshots Man, good job.


Thanks Bill, nice to hear this especially from you. I feel very honoured.

Apologize my ignorance, but what does EDC mean?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I guess that their reason is they are afraid not to damage the frame, what?

Well, yes, that's true but the opposing force is also true: your frames call for stretching the last curly molecule out of them rubbers like a chewing gum and bang that target right in the center!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Bob Fionda said:


> Love them Tom. great work.


Thanks Bob, kind words from a true master!!!



Flatband said:


> Great looking frames Bud! Great attention to detail!


Wow, thank you Gary. The next nice comment from one of the masters.



SmilingFury said:


> Very nice shooters. I love that attachment set up. I like the ninja shape very much also.
> 
> Be well,
> SF


SF, thank you. Glad you like the design.



Quercusuber said:


> An EXCELLENT work and awesome photos!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> Perfection to extreme, in a very solid wooden design!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Q,

the photos? Let's not exaggerate, i've made these with my SGS1 handy cam and a flashlight  My photographic skills are nonexistant.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

scarfaceTom said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice little EDC slingshots Man, good job.
> ...


EDC: EveryDay Carry.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> scarfaceTom said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Hays said:
> ...


Thanks mate, my english is a bit uke:


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

very very nice,,,,, :drool:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Most secure attachment method award! Wow. I'd LOVE to shoot that slingshot, it looks like it'd fit perfectly. Great slingshots, mate.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful frames. Your definition of "everyday shooters" is still pretty much the high end of my artistic and creative abilities.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Stunning shooters is right! I'm a fan of that tube attachment. I have one of AKM's slings with that style and I really like it. Turning the pin sideways and using it to keep the tube tie in place is a great idea. I have only used it for looped tubes, but now I will try that style of singles...thank you!! I'm also a fan of the blue and white....there's just something about that frame that keeps calling my name .

Todd


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Those are slick Tom, simple and classy! Nice work.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice! You toned them down yet they are still stunningly well crafted and beautiful. However I would have no fear shooting your others I think they are all shootable!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Love those slingshots, with I was that good at wood work


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so dam cool !

cheers


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

I say it again,

I bow down to your skill.

Great looking slingshots, theses ones are begging to be shot.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Another awesome project masterly created!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Lovely shooters. You're just awesome, Tom. I like Tac #5 the best. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Great work!! Love em. Especially the self made spectra


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, I have to come back and take another look. Looks even better the second time around. Keep posting. Really enjoy watching your creation. Thank you.

BTW, Tom does my avatar look familiar?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely work...pure craftsmanship!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Eee.. I'm afraid everyone would still be afraid of shooting with these catties!  Really nice work, love this beautiful toys.

Good attachment idea, something to try for sure. Thanks.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

These are super nice. I love the design. They look like there comfortable as well to shoot.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

You really do some amazing work. If you'd like, I would gladly shoot any and all of your slingshots. I ain't scared.

Sorry. I forgot not everyone speaks Texas. It used to be when a community would have a bar-b-que everyone would wear their fanciest stuff, including their guns with things like pearl handles and engraving. Americans. Go figure :imslow:. - Flipgun

I totally got that, by the way.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

TSM said:


> You really do some amazing work. If you'd like, I would gladly shoot any and all of your slingshots. I ain't scared.
> 
> Sorry. I forgot not everyone speaks Texas. It used to be when a community would have a bar-b-que everyone would wear their fanciest stuff, including their guns with things like pearl handles and engraving. Americans. Go figure :imslow:.
> 
> I totally got that, by the way.


Sounds like a grand 'ole time!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very high craft skill, well done


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I would have no fear of shooting their beautiful and powerful works.

Keep dreaming my friend. podre sure someday feel its power.

Thanks for showing Master ..... Alf :wave:


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks again for all your nice comments. I'm very busy at the moment, so i can not reply to everyone.

But thanks, thanks, thanks to everyone.



> WOW, I have to come back and take another look. Looks even better the second time around. Keep posting. Really enjoy watching your creation. Thank you.
> 
> BTW, Tom does my avatar look familiar?


I think i have seen this one eventually somewhere, Peter


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Tom, you know how to get the people thrilled, fantastic work as always :wub:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome work Tom. That is an interesting tube attachment. Really cool!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Really like the tube attachment method shown. Beautiful work. 

Tom


----------

